# Breast Tenderness GONE



## ashleylu88

Hey ladies, I'm from the first trimester and my main pregnancy symptom is breast tenderness. I have had it since before I got my BFP! Well yesterday morning I woke up and my boobs were no longer tender, they just felt normal. Today I woke up and now my nipples are no longer sensitive to the touch. 

I have had no morning sickness my only symptoms have been: Brest tenderness, food aversions and a little more tired. I saw the heart beat at 6 weeks due to some complications. I am hoping everything is okay, its so hard not to worry when I don't feel pregnant!

Has this happened to any of you ladies and everything was okay? I am 7 weeks 4 days today.


----------



## Jasiellover

Yup happened to me at probably around 7-10 weeks my breast tenderness went away. Then the morning sickness started to go away too and I was FREAKING out! But baby was fine and sure as hell the morning sickness hit again soon lol. My breasts never got sore again, they have only been growing like crazy. Don't stress too much. Oh and having an at home doppler is a lifesaver. Those days when I want to just put my mind at ease I turn it on and hear baby moving or listen for the heartbeat. I'm really thankful for it.


----------



## blinkava

Symptoms come and go hun, as long as you don't have any spotting you should be fine.


----------



## littlesteph

i don't feel pregnant somedays. the things that make me ok so i am it the fact that i've had no spotting. i heave every now and then. think i have 3 or 4 times today, and i have started to feel flutters only every so often. can't wait to actaully feel baby kick.


----------



## ashleylu88

Thanks so much ladies. Well a week after i got my BFP I spotted for 4 days. I went to the dr had a pap smear done. The next day I had a swab test and t/v ultrasound. I had a yeast and bacteria infection! He told me to not be concerned if I bled over the weekend because my cervix was inflamed and irritated, along with all the poking and probing. we saw babys heart beat at 6 weeks, and 8 hours later I did have some bleeding. Like a light period for about 2 days, only when I wiped, never in my undies and only 2-3 drops on my panty liner. I also has some small blood clots, pinky nail size. I called the dr and asked about it and he said it was normal. I also called the hospital and talked to an obgyn nurse as well. I was worried about a miscarriage, but I've heard its a lot more bleeding and a lot of cramping. Everyone says you will know its miscarriage when its happening. 

I guess I'm freaking out because I've read it can take 1-2 weeks for pregnancy symptoms to disappear after a miscarriage and go figure my bleeding was a little over a week ago. My next dr's app is Oct 4th. 

Sore/tender boobs is my main symptom, so I'm just a little worried! Everyone thinks I'm fine it took us 8 months to conceive and I already love this tiny baby so much I'm so afraid something will go wrong.


----------



## c-lou

I know its horrible all the worrying and it never stops... im 14 weeks iv had no movement, my sickness went away over night my boobs stopped being sore i stopped being so tired and i was worried as iv been really stressed out lately went to doc today he put Doppler on my stomach and got heart beat straight away, when i was 7 weeks Doppler wouldn't pick up heartbeat so i was worrying then aswell its a never ending worry. just stay calm and take things as they come, iv no experience but id assume a miscarriage would cause a worrying amount of blood, and if blood is brown i think its old blood. the docs have done this hundreds of times before im sure they were expecting the blood and you and baby will be fine.
good luck


----------



## Katze

I only had breast tenderness like one day maybe.... I'm 24 weeks and honestly now is when Im actually starting to feel pregnant because of the growing belly. Otherwise I wouldnt believe it. I have had NO pregnancy symptoms whatsoever.


----------



## kiwii

Mine completely disappeared (the soreness, not the boobs) after a few weeks, but it still comes and goes. You'll notice that most symptoms do. Some days you don't feel pregnant at all. I think it worries all of us but it's totally normal.


----------

